# Why is Canon faster than the competition?



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2015)

Four wheels and a motor. ;D


----------



## unfocused (Sep 23, 2015)

I was beginning to think you had abandoned us.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Four wheels and a motor. ;D




LOL ;D



I'm glad to see you back.


----------



## lightthief (Sep 23, 2015)

It seems, Dilbert has done it. Thank you, Dilbert 

Greetings
Lightthief



Mitch.Conner said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 375103 (Sep 23, 2015)

Canon's new slogan: "We go _0 to 100 real quick_"

;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 24, 2015)

BarackOBiden said:


> Canon's new slogan: "We go _0 to 100 real quick_"
> 
> ;D



Not in that very ordinary station wagon.


----------



## MintChocs (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe it is when going downhill!


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Four wheels and a motor. ;D



lmao!


----------



## turbo1168 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> BarackOBiden said:
> 
> 
> > Canon's new slogan: "We go _0 to 100 real quick_"
> ...



Kilometers, they're European! Sounds much better that way, huh?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 4, 2015)

Why is Canon faster than the competition?

Simple - they produce the 1DX!
Tried the opposition and I was not that impressed, unfortunately the owners of the "opposition" were using my 1DX while I tried they gear - they were quite unhappy. Pity as they are good photographers and friends so I felt for them. I won't get into long lenses as they were even more unhappy here.
P.S. On my last visit to the Alps the cyclists were MUCH faster downhill than I dared go - they are nutters!


----------

